# Kindle and heat and cold



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Does too much heat and/or cold affect Kindle?  I'm in the Chicago 'burbs.  The other day I would have liked to have left Sundog in the car for a while, but not knowing I did carry him with me.  That day, temperature was in the low 20s.  Any guidelines as to how high or low temp and for how long is safe?  Or does it just need to stay in "average" temperatures?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

That info is in the manual. As I recall, the ambient temp range for operation is specified at 0C to 35C (32F to 95F), and -10C to 45C (14F to 113F) for storage.

Pretty standard for consumer electronics.

Personally, I wouldn’t care to leave my Kindle in a car at below freezing temps.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't leave it in a very hot or very cold car for a long time. An hour or so should be fine, all days while you're at work is pushing it. If the batteries get very cold, they likely won't work well until they warm up closer to room temperature. If the battery gets very hot, it will expand and can buckle out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Here in the deep south it gets excessively hot.  I'd hate to come back to my car to find a puddle of Kindle on my seat.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Sandpiper, I'm east of you (sing with me now -- over the lake and through the woods LOL) in Michigan.  I noticed the temperature issue yesterday.  I left my Kindle in the car for an hour and the outside temp was around 30.  My poor kindle was working mighty sluggish when I turned it on.  Like it had to think about what 'next page' really meant.    It didn't take long to warm up, but the experience was enough for me not to try it again.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think I would leave my kindle in the car no matter what the temp. Especially here in Houston.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I've wondered the same thing. I like to leave my valubles in my car when I go workout so I don't have to bother with a locker, but I just can't bring myself to leave_ Penelope_ in there. It get too hot in Louisiana.

Plus isn't it criminal to leave a kid in a car unattended?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

In our fair city our crime prevention officers beg us not to leave valuables in vehicles and most especially in places where folks do not like to carry purses, etc.  ie  ymca, gyms, kids play places,.  Our YMCA even has large signs posted to not leave valuables in vehicles.

Not sure why you cannot leave kids in vehicles.  Who wants to take care of someones kids.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

It's regularly 115F or more where I am. I try not to even leave the Kindle in the trunk if we're traveling, because it gets so hot. Heat can be a killer on batteries.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Lotus said:


> It's regularly 115F or more where I am. I try not to even leave the Kindle in the trunk if we're traveling, because it gets so hot. Heat can be a killer on batteries.


*So can the cold. The year before last I bought battery operated lights for a wreath on my front door. It was dead before DH came home and saw it lit up *


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

It got so hot in my car(*how hot was it*?) the adhesive that holds my rear view mirror on the windshield melted off this summer.


----------



## nichelle02 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm in Minnesota. I forgot that my kindle was in my briefcase which I left in the car overnight (in the garage). Temps here were in the teens overnight. When I brought it back in, it was sluggish but worked. Then it got stuck on the home page. Even when I turned it off, the display remained on the home page. I did a reset and its working fine, now. I'll remember to bring it into the house next time.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

From "About Your Kindle":
Operating temperature 32°F to 95°F (0°C to 35°C)
Storage temperature 14°F to 113°F (-10°C to 45°C)

I would definitely be afraid to leave mine in the car; I live in Southern California, and the car gets so hot, especially in the summer.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Guess I will not be leaving Sundog in the car in any extreme weather.  Sundog and I are spending the day together inside.  It's a snowy winter day here.  Temp isn't too bad though -- around 30F.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Why would anybody want their Kindle to ever leave their side? This seems like a pointless topic to me!


----------



## rhiamom (Jan 18, 2009)

I was recently told by my daughter that the Kindle does not do well in temps under 40˚F, to the point of killing the e-ink display entirely. As I am soon moving from Thailand to Michigan, and will be commuting via public transport, this could be a real issue. Guess I won't be carrying it with me to read on the bus when it's 12˚F! Anybody with experience, good or bad?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you'll have a problem.  Just carry it close to you when you're in the weather. . .it won't be that cold on the bus.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

rhiamom said:


> I was recently told by my daughter that the Kindle does not do well in temps under 40˚F, to the point of killing the e-ink display entirely. As I am soon moving from Thailand to Michigan, and will be commuting via public transport, this could be a real issue. Guess I won't be carrying it with me to read on the bus when it's 12˚F! Anybody with experience, good or bad?


I'd carry it under my coat in that case.

Where I live it's way too hot in summer to leave it in the car. I don't like leaving valuables in the car anyway.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I unthinkingly left my Kindle 1 in the car last week for a run into the grocery store.  Later when I turned it on, it didn't.  It was fully charged.  I had to do a hard reset and she's been working well ever since.  No more Kindle, Kids or Kats left in the car.


----------

